# The real trick to amazing and consistent accuracy



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

So you're able to cut cards... you're able to light up matches... you can even light a swinging match... so what do you do?

You up the ante... always making it more and more difficult on yourself.

If you can hit a can from 10 meters fairly consistently... shoot from farther away, or shoot at a smaller target... make yourself better by always pushing the boundaries of your abilities.

So anyway, while I work (making slingshots) and because it's very hot, I have to take breaks to cool off... shooting a slingshot and catching my breath is a perfect thing to do... here on one of my breaks you can see one of the challenges I made for myself... pushing my boundaries further and further:






Keep in mind, EVERYONE is at a different level... it's up to YOU to make yourself better. Push yourself and you might be surprised at what you'll accomplish!


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

This is getting crazy, Bill. Crazy.

Let me know if you need any accuracy advice, I'm here for you Bill. I have my 4/5 badge now, which means I'm pretty awesome :rofl:


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I feel another rant coming lol.. good shooting Bill


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

im barely getting decent at shooting .68 caliber paintballs at 20 to 40 feet and then its cards, matches, and now swinging matches with a card cut included, this slingshot shooting game of horse is neverending !



bullseyeben! said:


> I feel another rant coming lol.. good shooting Bill


that "ranter" is a character. i think he jumps to conclusions without taking time to think things thoroughly first and actually watching and listening to what hays is saying. i subscribed to that guys youtube channel just for the comedy of his rants. amazing talent but very arrogant.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hah hah, well I didn't really do this shot as challenge to Neil, it just occurred to me as I was explaining the shot that the "match master" might like to try this one out too.... he's been fighting a war against me that I wasn't even aware of.... apparently for all this last year, so I thought I'd be just a little mean and poke at him a little.... and it really is mean because he doesn't usually shoot with enough speed to do many card cuts, so if he uses his normal rig... he'll most likely never be able to do this shot.... and I don't mention anywhere on the video the dissimilar speed catch 22 thing...

For good quality playing cards it generally takes over 250 fps to cut them with 3/8" steel... and he usually shoots at less than 220 fps... which is great for match lighting but makes it extremely difficult to cut cards.... And that's what's really hard about this shot...


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Bill you are Jedi, that is all


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Maybe you should just sip cordial on your breaks now, Bill. You could be permanently damaging US/UK relations - think of the greater good!


----------



## nchillbilly (Oct 13, 2013)

:headbang:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bill

Precision . Timing. Holy cow! :bowdown:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow! That was incredible.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Bill is the man!

:bowdown:

SMS


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

That's some shooting Bill your vids are AWESOME


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

........................wow ! say no more !

cheers


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Using decent technique and having a good amount of practice... I'm sure there's many on this forum that could do the same.

Push yourselves and you'll see!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Crazy, Bill.


----------

